# Officer Down: David Camden - [Temple, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/19/2007
*Temple, Tex. officer dies in fatal collsion while conducting funeral escort *

*Officer Down: David Camden* - [Temple, Texas]

Officer David Camden was killed in a motorcycle accident on North 8th Street while providing a funeral escort.

As he traveled from one intersection to another, one of the vehicles in the procession turned left in front of him while attempting to exit the procession.

Officer Camden's motorcycle collided with the vehicle and he was thrown from the bike. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Officer Camden had served with the Temple Police Department for 11 years, and had previously served as an auxiliary officer with the Belton Police Department for 3 years. He is survived by his wife, two sons, brother, and mother.

Agency Contact Information
Temple Police Department
209 E Avenue A
Temple, TX 76501

Phone: (254) 298-5500


----------

